# suctioning tracheostomy



## ggparker14 (Apr 20, 2012)

ER physician suctions patient's tracheostomy. Is this included in the E/M?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mojo (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes.

Trach care and suctioning are usually nursing and/or respiratory functions and can be used to assign levels on the facility side.


----------



## ggparker14 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for your help.


----------

